

Show HN: Flicktogether – Find movies that you and your friends like. - jggonz
http://www.flicktogether.com

======
jggonz
Developer here. I'd like to receive some feedback on this side project I put
together over a weekend. Any kind and not so kind words would be greatly
appreciated.

The app is built using Meteor and it's very rough around the edges, but should
work in most modern browsers. Firefox users will see some design issues but it
should work.

Cheers! -Jg

